# 2014 Xtreme Bucks Ultimate Open



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We will be hosting our annual Xtreme Bucks Ultimate 2 day Open at Indian lake on August 30th-31st. It seems that the lake is producing some really nice sacks up into the 18 pound range already this year. The action will only heat up as summer progresses. We look for someone to break the 30# mark this year. Below are the details.

Xtreme Bucks Ultimate 2 day Open Tournament
Indian lake ~ Moundwood ramp
Saturday August 30th & Sunday August 31st
$4,000.00 First place with 75 boat full fieldEntry Fee:$150 per boat(optional $25 Big Bass Side Pot) 
 
Tournament Hours: 6:30am  3:00pm * Blast off by Boat Number*

Boat numbers will be assigned by the date in which the entry form is received by mail. Mailed entries must be

received by August 26th . Cash entries accepted the day of the event with a $10 surcharge . Check in and boat

inspection will begin at 5:00am at the ramp . All entries must be checked in by 6:15am. A pre-tournament

meeting will begin at 6:20am. On the water . All state and local lake laws must be followed . T.B.X. rules will also

apply for weigh in penalties ect . Please check out our website for complete list of rules and details :

www.teambassxtreme.com

We also gladly accept secure online payments as well through paypal

Note: 5 Fish Limit per 2 angler team or single man team per day
*


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

where do you post results?

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Open event results are usually posted under these threads.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

west harbor results?

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

36 teams participated Sunday July 13th in the Central Erie division of the Great lakes largemouth Series.

The weathermen called for rain and 25 mile an hour winds but it went to the north of us and turned out to be a very nice day.

The Team of Lemasters and Echenrode for finished first with 5 largemouth weighing 16.25 pounds. The top five teams were within a half of pound and was one of the closest events to date.

Here is a link for the full results. http://www.greatlakeslargemouthseries.com/results/new-resultspage-27/

Don't forget to register for this weekends tournament in Toledo as this division is growing every tournament and the fishing is great. http://www.greatlakeslargemouthseries.com/divisions/toledo-division-presented-by-bass-pro/

There are still plenty events left for your team to qualify for the championship in October where the winner will take home $5,000 first place price.


----------



## bestfive (Aug 3, 2014)

There likely will never be a 30 pound 2 day bag weighed in most Ohio lakes. Other contestants lack the restraint to encroach on the leader(s) spot the second day. Too many go there based on results from the first day and not their own pre-fishing findings. You will respect yourself and your skills more fishing your fish and not take fish from the leader(s). This was quite obvious last summer at the Xtreme Indian event as I have witnessed many times in the past. This can and does include directors of their own tournaments that should set a better example.


----------

